# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  Control and Robotics Laboratory (CoRo), Montreal, Canada

## Airicist

Website - etsmtl.ca/Unites-de-recherche/CoRo

youtube.com/CoRoETS

Director - Ilian Bonev

----------


## Airicist

DexTAR :: The fastest five-bar parallel robot 

 Published on Jul 13, 2012




> DexTAR (Dextrous Twin-Arm Robot) is the fastest five-bar parallel robot with the largest workspace possible. In order to take full advantage of its workspace, the robot crosses Type 1 (serial) singularities, i.e., it changes working modes. In addition, the trajectory between two Cartesian positions is optimized in terms of cycle time. The robot's end-effector can accelerate up to at least 25 Gs.

----------


## Airicist

Plotclock :: Low-cost parallel robot 

Published on Dec 10, 2014




> This is our version of the popular plotclock built by Johannes Heberlein in 2014

----------


## Airicist

Calibration of an industrial robot using a cable robot and a laser tracker

Published on Sep 15, 2015




> This is the first video presenting CabOLS, our Cable-actuated Omnidirectional Load Simulator, which is essentially a cable robot. CabOLS is used to apply various loads to the end-effector of an industrial robot. The exact load applied is measured using a force/torque sensor attached to the end-effector of the industrial robot. A laser tracker is used to measure the deflection of a point on the end-effector after the load has been applied. The whole procedure is fully automated.
> 
> In this particular video, we use the position and wrench measurements to calibrate the industrial robot and then validate its position accuracy.

----------


## Airicist

Assembling a 3D puzzle with FANUC's M-1ia Delta robot

Published on Apr 28, 2016




> This video shows the result of a final-year project (3 credits) conducted in the CoRo lab by Sottie Kone. The 3D puzzle is from Proto Labs.

----------

